# Need suggestion for new Cabinet



## nipunb (Apr 8, 2013)

one of my friend saw my cooler master haf xm case and he liked it a lot, he's also building a gaming rig, so he asked me to order one for him too ..
but now he saw the haf 912 on the internet and he can't decide which case he should buy...
I'm pretty satisfied with my haf xm, but he still has doubts and since i haven't seen the haf 912 case, so I don't know which one is better of the two..
so, can anybody suggest the suitable cabinet for him, the components of his pc are:
i7 3770k
gtx 680 (sli in future)
corsair h100i (planned)
ASRock Z77 Pro 3

so, please help me guys...

on a side note, anybody familiar with the online store theitdepot
are they reliable, i always buy pc components from flipkart but now neither the haf xm nor the haf 912 is available on flipkart, so my only option is to buy from theitdepot or i'll have to go all the way to Delhi(loooong 5 hrs drive from here), to see if its available with any retailer...
so, please help me on that too...

edit: I should also mention that I know there's a huge price difference between the two, but its not an issue, my friend just wants the best case with proper cooling and good looks too....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2013)

HAF XM is good rather better than HAF 912 
ASROCK Z77 PRO 3 with i7 3770k and h100i 
you should go with GA z77x UD3H @12000
theitdepot is good though not bought any thing from them them but ive heard good reviews about them


----------



## nipunb (Apr 9, 2013)

thnx for the suggestion
btw is the ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 mobo any good for this config or the GA z77x UD3H is better???


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

GA Z77x UD3H is better.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2013)

nipunb said:


> thnx for the suggestion
> btw is the ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 mobo any good for this config or the GA z77x UD3H is better???


 GA z77x UD3H is far more better, reliable and trusted !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

@OP; ASRock does not have good A.S.S in India, so it's better to get brands with good A.s.s.


----------

